# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  تحليل الفجوة : Gap analysis

## نادين

هو أسلوب تكنيكي (فني) مبسط ومعمق يساعد المنظمة في استيضاح استراتيجياتها الحالية المتعلقة بالسوق / المنتج نحو إنجاز أهدافها المخططة.

Where am i now? - current situation
...
Where i want to be ? - objectives

" الفرق بين الموقع الذي ترغب أن تكون به المنظمة في المستقبل وماهي عليه في الحاضر ".
تسعى المنظمات إلى غلق الفجوة أو تقليصها من خلال اعتماد استراتيجيات معينة تقودها إلى تحقيق الأهداف المطلوبة لغلق الفجوة.
الفجوة ليست حالة سالبة، بل هي حالة موجبة لأنها تمثل أهداف وطموحات تسعى إلى بلوغها المنظمة.
بعض المنظمات تضع فجوة في أنشطتها المختلفة كي تحفز العاملين نحو بلوغها، دون المبالغة فيها كي لا تنعكس سلباً على قدرات ومعنويات العاملين فيها.

----------

